# Ironbreakers "Are they worth it?"



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Are they worth the extra points just for slightly better armor than a standard warrior with shield?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't they have ws 5 as well? If they do then they're worth it as they will be able to ignore a lot of attacks from weaker core infantry and have a better chance against elites.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

They're also strength 4, and can take a runic standard worth up to 50 points. Your call, of course.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes


they are serously hard to kill if you give them the right runic standard/ and or the BSB


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Done a unit of 30 with 50 points of runic standard's I am thinking the one that doubles the unit number for combat results and somthing else small.With a musician and standard they should do well thanks guys.
I will be fighting horde army SK should I take an Ironbeard basicaly a sgt its just 1 extra att.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Maybe... but if your feilding in a horde i dont think it will matter to much and the extra points might be spent better elsewere. In my expirence Ironbreakers a tough nut to crack anyways so you problaly wont be losing to many models per round of combat. I have seen ironbreakers be flanked on all sides and still somehow win the combat.

Senior member woooo


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

I would use the IB's as a bodyguard unit for the BSB armed with an Oathstone, not much can hurt it then. Save the points for a big unit of Hammerers!


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Sparros said:


> I would use the IB's as a bodyguard unit for the BSB armed with an Oathstone, not much can hurt it then. Save the points for a big unit of Hammerers!



I love hammerers, but they die quite fast, specially since now they always have to fight with great weapons. But step up helps that quite a bit. But as for Ironbreakers, they are a rock hard unit to hold the line. for a standard I always like the rune of stocisim that you mentioned (double unit str) and the rune of Battle for the extra Res.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Putch. said:


> I love hammerers, but they die quite fast, specially since now they always have to fight with great weapons. But step up helps that quite a bit. But as for Ironbreakers, they are a rock hard unit to hold the line. for a standard I always like the rune of stocisim that you mentioned (double unit str) and the rune of Battle for the extra Res.


Unless you're still playing 7E, the Rune of Stoicism doesn't do anything anymore, and the FAQ says:

Page 46 – Rune of Stoicism
Ignore this Rune.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Son of a well known buisnessman. That sucks. Well that kind of ruins your plan hackandslash! 


Edit- I actually havent picked up my dwarfs since before 8th, so didnt know, sorry for bad advice


----------



## charleston chew (Aug 18, 2009)

Ironbreakers are a nice unit I enjoy them a lot but I tend to only use in 3000pts matches for 2500 I trust in my Hammerers to get the job done. For runic Standard I like to give them a few Runes of Sanctuary for the magic resistance


----------

